

Ask HN: Is it too late to learn native mobile programming? - hkarthik

I've been a web programmer for the past 10 years and aside from some isolated forays into learning iOS and ObjectiveC for a few weeks at a time, I've done nothing significant with mobile.<p>So I'm wondering, what's the overall feeling on learning native mobile these days? Would it be better to focus on mobile web or is there still significant value in learning iOS or Android development?
======
jefflinwood
I think there's definitely some advantages to learning native mobile app
development, especially if you're more of a strongly-typed language developer.

I've personally gone from all web development to probably 80% native mobile,
and I really enjoy it a lot better. I find front end web development extremely
frustrating compared to Android or iOS development, though both have annoying
quirks when it comes to the layout engines.

------
migueldiab
I believe there's always value just for the sake of learning. That aside, I am
mostly a server-side and web-programmer and found lately closer and closer to
native mobile programming... So I will go with it and embrace the native power
of mobile devices :)

------
27182818284
In short, no, it isn't.

It might be harder to be an independent developer these days in the mobile
landscape, but having those skills makes you valuable. I don't think it is too
late.

